# Does clomid make pms worse?



## Samesquibelcher86 (Dec 18, 2015)

I've had my first round of clomid this cycle so I don't really know what to expect, AF is due in 4 days and I'm getting really bad pms symptoms. I usually get some but there never that bad, my boob's are so painful they hurt when they move and they are noticeably bigger which never happens. My nipples are also really sore. I'm bloated and feel nauseous and my appetite has dwindled and I'm usually the opposite before AF I want to eat everything in sight!
I don't want to get my hopes up, I have been pregnant before but I can't really remember what the early stages were like and all my symptoms could be either bad pms symptoms or early pregnancy symptoms so I was just wondering if anyone else had exaggerate pms symptoms on clomid.


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

My consultant said any symptoms you usually have are likely to be exaggerated on clomid.  I've not really noticed much difference, I have been a bit grouchier than usual at certain times of the month but nothing as major as he suggested I would get.

Hopefully yours are pregnancy related, good luck!


----------



## Samesquibelcher86 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you   I really do hope they are pregnancy symptoms because if this is how it's going to be every month it will be very confusing!


----------

